# Are taylors just junk?



## bigbaddodge (Jan 14, 2014)

Bought the gray one when I first started smoking and was great till I burned up a probe lead, was in a pinch so bought the smaller one... I realize they aren't mavericks but at the time I didn't know any better first smokes were fine and spot on with my dial thermometer. Got suspicious of the small one on Christmas and after checking with my dial it was reading pretty low. Was messing with em tonight sitting on the counter. The dial was calibrated in crushed ice/water and matches with the laser one I use for powdercoating. Thinking I just need to trash these and buy a et-732?
The dial is reading about 58°













20140114_200708.jpg



__ bigbaddodge
__ Jan 14, 2014


















20140114_200725.jpg



__ bigbaddodge
__ Jan 14, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2014)

Tried Taylor's myself, then tried countless other thermometers not even counting wireless.  Been thru more than I care to mention.  About to throw in the towel on all then thought I'll give one more a try and glad I did cause the Maverik ET-732 is awesome.  It does what it says it will do and others claim to do.  I highly recommend this therm.  It is awesome.  WHB


----------



## sb59 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have 4 of the small square model you show. Picked up on Amazon for $9. each. All are within 1dg accurate when I do Boil water test.Can't do ice water test because they don't read that low, even though paper work says to 32 dgs. Mine all seem to stop around 40 dgs. Also my instructions say they will be off by 1 to 10 dgs. if used as a free air oven type probe. Accurate for insertion only. I think it is because they are slow to adjust to temp. variances.  One thing I do with other therms. that I can't recal. If they are consist off by the same number dgs. I write it on the case and just adjust my math.


----------



## matt22556 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had one too, worked pretty well till I cooked the probe. I just got a maverick, love it.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sometimes you just get a bad piece of equipment. Chinese children just don't have the same work ethic they used to, now that they make the big bucks. Kidding aside, you don't have to chuck a therm if it is consist. off by the same amount, just mentally adjust and use it when smoking mult. items of diff sizes.


----------



## bigbaddodge (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, think I'm going to order a maverick and just keep the Taylor as a backup


----------



## seenred (Jan 15, 2014)

Bigbaddodge said:


> Thanks guys, think I'm going to order a maverick and just keep the Taylor as a backup


That's just what I used to do.  The first electronic therm I ever purchased was a Taylor Weekend Warrior.  It worked fine for quite a while, until I discovered Mavericks.  Bought my first Mav (ET-73 at that time) and from then on, the Taylor was never used except as a backup.  Since then I've bought another Mav (ET-732), so the Taylor's not even the backup any more.  To be honest, I'm not really sure if it even still works.  There's no substitute for those Mavs.

Red


----------



## bigbaddodge (Jan 16, 2014)

Emailed maverick looking to see if i had a local dealer, but plans changed and i wont need it this weekend (i dont have a dealer close)

So with time to order who's got the best deals, was looking into the ET-733 as well, for an extra $10 bucks i'm thinking it'd be nice to have the latest and greatest of something for once!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure if you shop online, if you don't disregard this.  However if you do, Amazon has the ET-732 for about $50 (note, for some reason only the white is this price, other colors are more and vary price). It retails for 79.99 so needless to say I jumped on that deal.  Can't speak to the ET-733 but I just could not justify the extra cost when I seen the other for $50.   Good luck on what you decide and give us all an update.  Hope this may help and save ya a few $'s.  WHB


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2014)

Bigbaddodge said:


> Bought the gray one when I first started smoking and was great till I burned up a probe lead, was in a pinch so bought the smaller one... I realize they aren't mavericks but at the time I didn't know any better first smokes were fine and spot on with my dial thermometer. Got suspicious of the small one on Christmas and after checking with my dial it was reading pretty low. Was messing with em tonight sitting on the counter. The dial was calibrated in crushed ice/water and matches with the laser one I use for powdercoating. Thinking I just need to trash these and buy a et-732?
> The dial is reading about 58°
> 
> 
> ...


Agree whole heartedly.  The new talyors are crap, that is for sure. I bought two, but one is going back. Question is, what do I buy?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2014)

Flash, as my posts above to bbd, I would get the Maverik ET-732 again in a heartbeat.  And trust me, I have been thru more than I care to mention on wired and wireless therms.  WHB


----------



## shinny (Jan 21, 2014)

I threw away a wireless(I can't remember the name) Friday when it just stopped and the screen went blank. My Maverick ET-732, just keeps going. I did have to replace the food probe when it shorted out the other day. I think my wife got the BBQ probe wet the other day. I haven't tested it yet. The sending and receiving units are great.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2014)

Agree totally Shinny, the Mav 732 is the best I've owned.  May have to replace the temp probes here and there but what therm would ya not have to do that with.  I would not give up my Mav....   WHB


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Flash, as my posts above to bbd, I would get the Maverik ET-732 again in a heartbeat. And trust me, I have been thru more than I care to mention on wired and wireless therms. WHB


Went ahead and ordered one from Amazon around $48 shipped. Still have an acurite that is working well. I see that Maverick is dual probe. Can they both be used for meat or is one only intended for grate temperature?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2014)

Honestly, I use them as double probe for food and they work awesome.  But the one more blunt ended one is intended for grill temp.  However I have a grill temp so I use them both for food probes and could not be happier....  Hope this helps...  WHB


----------



## flash (Jan 22, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Honestly, I use them as double probe for food and they work awesome. But the one more blunt ended one is intended for grill temp. However I have a grill temp so I use them both for food probes and could not be happier.... Hope this helps... WHB


Thanks, I agree. I have two oven temp gauges I use already, but need two meat temp gauges at the lease. I am learning to fill up that smoker when I use it.


----------



## bigbaddodge (Jan 22, 2014)

I did come across one local same part number, says made by maverick but they slap big green egg on the label and Jack the price up. I get paid tomorrow, gonna figure out how to use my Amazon account and order one up! I did a tri tip this weekend and the smaller Taylor was reading about 20° higher, I factored it in but somewhere toward the end something changed and it ended up cooking much to long(was still amazing just slightly over done)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2014)

bbd, yeh would go with the Mav.  May be some sort of knock off, don't know.  Shopping on Amazon is really user friendly but if ya run into a snag drop me a line or p.m.  I work kinda late M-F :deadhorse:  but I always check in here on SMF at least once every other day.....  WHB


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, I agree. I have two oven temp gauges I use already, but need two meat temp gauges at the lease. I am learning to fill up that smoker when I use it.
[/quote]

One thing I have learned, a full smoker is a happy smoker......  WHB


----------



## bigbaddodge (Jan 23, 2014)

Good news!!!! I got into my amazon account and figured it out!!!! Made an account awhile ago but never bought anything!

So anyway ended up ordering 2 et-732's, since i cant get em local figure i have a spare or if i'm using both racks i can monitor bbq temp and meat at each rack! And i also ordered a 2 pack of the replacement probes just in case. Should have everything tomorrow!!! So going to have to plan on smoking something this weekend to test em out!!!

Sold my mustang 2 weeks ago and got a huge overtime check in the bank last night, figured it was about time i bought myself something nice rather than just paying bills!!

Thanks for all the help guys, cant wait to eat some meat thats closer to being right with a good thermometer!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome bbd, I really think ya will love the mavs.  Every hard worker deserves a "me time gift" every now and then !  Could not be happier for ya and please let us know how ya like them...  Hope ya like your new Mavs as much as I like mine (about 2 mo. old).   Congrats on the plunge ...  WHB. :yahoo:  :grilling_smilie:  :sausage: Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbaddodge (Jan 24, 2014)

Got em!!! Tested them in boiling water, both were reading 203°(im at about 5300ft above sea level) figured that was pretty damn close so calibrated my dial thermometers to the same. Stopped on my way home and picked up another tri tip to test em out tomorrow. Going to rtv and heat shrink around the probe openings, should I make one of those boxes with the pvc bends to  ekeep things dry? Or just still and grommet the side of the smoker and call it a day?


----------



## bigbaddodge (Jan 25, 2014)

I think my chamber temps have been wrong all along, by the Taylors I marked the gauge on the smoke hollow(about 40° difference). Well this morning I put heart shrink on all the probes, booked water had all 4 maverick probes reading 201°, decided to take the gauge off the front of the smoker, cleaned it real good and my marks off and this was the result! Am I the only smoke hollow owner with an accurate gauge?












20140125_101320.jpg



__ bigbaddodge
__ Jan 25, 2014






Obviously I'll check it against the mav once the smokers hot, but this would explain some of my faster times and more well done cooks!


----------

